# Tips for growing thick long tails?



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

I show on the hunter jumper circut and it always stand out to me when horses have long healthy shiny tails (haha wow I sound like a creeper) I was wondering if anybody had tips to help a horses tail grow and stay long and thick? I don't want it as thick as horses in the western pleasure ring or anything but I wouldn't mind a little extra volume :wink: And I don't want to buy any kind of fake tail either. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

the biggest thing i think, is to not brush it often ! i only brush my horses tail at horse shows. ive also heard that m-t-g works really well.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh wow I didn't know that! Thanks


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I am interested in answers, too. My mare is an appy x, so her tail is far from "thick". You have to make absolutely sure there is no "issue" - like pin worms. I knew this was not the case (she did have them once as a filly), and I declared war on her tail growth about 6 mo's ago. And, I found the opposite - I _comb_ (not brush)her tail at the roots _at least_ once every 3 days, and, weather permitting, I message coconut oil into the _roots_ and the hair (but my main objective is the roots), let it sit for no more than a day - and rinse it out w wetted water. All this_ really_ helped. She now has a funny looking 5-6" long "bushy" top from new grown. It will take time for it to grow to its full potential. But, like you....I am always looking for "ideas"...b/c it is a struggle!!!


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

gypsygirl said:


> the biggest thing i think, is to not brush it often ! i only brush my horses tail at horse shows. ive also heard that m-t-g works really well.


I agree but you do have to be careful with M-T-G because if horses are outside in the sun a lot with it on them it can burn them or cause irritation. But it does work. Just watch out for the sun. It doesn't effect all horses but you never know.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Keep it braided and in a tail bag, and at least every other week take it out for an hour or two and then put detangler in it and brush it and put it back up. You will also want to redo the braid at the minimum of 2 times a week. You can also put MTG in the tail when you redo the braid, or I use Ezall Horse detangler and shine, it actually helped grow out Casey's tail SUPER fast.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the tips! I'm deffinatly gonna try those ideas 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

No matter what anyone says -- it boils down to genetics. A lot of products give the appearance of a thicker tail. In truth, the horses tail can only be as full as the number of foliciles in the tail head.

Keeping the tail, udder and sheath clean are a big help so they don't rub and break hairs. If you bag the tail, ensure the horse has adequate bug protection otherwise swatting bugs will break the exposed hair shafts.

Do not comb the tail out dry. Finger combing or conditioning prior to combing helps to prevent breakage.


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

I just started using MTG about a week ago and posted about me needing suggestions. Out of all the GREAT suggestions I figured out a schedule that work for me. I put MTG on in the evening on her dock every 3 to 4 days or when i notice it kinda dry, then braid the ends. I did notice her rubbing it (which she hasn't done before) i think its just bc its a new feeling on her tail? but anyway I started wrapping it with vet wrap over night so it can soak in really well then take it off immediatley in the morning (don't leave it on long AT all it do some damage). Once its soaked in she doesnt notice it. And finally wash it all out once a week and start fresh!! I'll let you know my results


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

Or Farriers Formula by Life Data....I'm going to start her on that as well as its all related hoof, mane/tail, and coat! my farrier highly recommends it


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

mls said:


> No matter what anyone says -- it boils down to genetics. A lot of products give the appearance of a thicker tail. In truth, the horses tail can only be as full as the number of foliciles in the tail head.


True indeed..some horses have it, some don't... and the same for forelocks.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, even though my appy x is doomed by genetics ...I might try mtg, which I had never heard of before (learn something new all the time on this forum). I looked it up...the only "real" ingredient that would promote hair growth in it is sulfur. I do not know what cade oil is. As someone mentioned above, yeah...sulfur and the petro would not be the best combo to leave on in the bright sun, however, it doesn't say what percent, or in what form.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Genetics huh? I didn't know that I thought it was all up to good management. And I'll deffinatly have to do more research on all these tail products an try them out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

add flax to their feed. helps with shine and healthy hair growth, but it will take a while.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, genetics play the biggest part.
Some horses just breed full tails, while others don't.

The important thing is to stop breakage, and keep the tail bone clean. 
If this is a mature horse, you won't be able to make more hair grow, but you can help what's there now, grow all the way down to it's full length without breaking off.

Keep all silicones and sulfates away. I suggest the Eqyss Marigold spray, and coconut oil for maintenance. The two combined, over time will give you a super strong tail and shiny tail.

Keeping the tail bone clean keeps the pores from getting clogged, allowing the hairs to grow freely, as well as it helps prevent itching.

I do brush my horses tails 2-3 times a week, but very carefully with a wide paddle brush. Brushing is fine as long as it's done slowly and properly, bottom to top, moving slowly so no hairs break off.
Picking the tail can give it an extra fullness as well.

If it's a consideration, tail bagging can aid in stopping the breakage as well.
I prefer the three tube braided ones, just because they look better, but there's many other options.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

You can help your horse grow a healthy tail, it may not get really thick and full but at least it can get as healthy as his genetics will allow, by ensuring he is getting well balanced, good nutrition and by regular good maintenance. 

Good maintenance includes doing what you can to prevent any rubbing, which can break off any new hair growth, like deworming as needed, cleaning the sheath or udder and under the tail, keeping the skin on the dock of the tail clean, cleaning and conditioning as needed and regular detangling either by picking out by hand or by carefully brushing or by combing if wet, whichever works best for you and your horse, some people prefer to hand pick rather than brush. 

I carefully brush out my horses tails almost everyday with an Oster mane and tail brush, starting at the bottom and working my way up, using leave in conditioner spray if needed. I like Miracle Coat Leave In Conditioner spray, it's all natural and has tea tree oil in it. I find this routine works best for me and I don't break off or pull out any hairs as long as it is done carefully.

If you do decide to brush or comb it out, take the time to do it carefully starting at the bottom and work your way up. Start with only a couple of inches at the bottom of the tail and hold just above where you are brushing, this will help to prevent pulling out any hairs while you brush. Just keep working your way up like this, remembering to go slowly and carefully. You can use conditioner to help the brush work through the hairs more smoothly and help to untangle them. Using a comb works best if the hairs are wet like after shampooing and conditioning, otherwise a brush is the best, or hand picking if you prefer.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay, yes he's in his teens and I've been brushing it every time I ride! (embarassed face) but I'll make sure not do that anymore  I just orderd a tail bag and I'm still deciding wether or not to use it all the time or just before shows. Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## sirgalahadkem (Apr 24, 2012)

gypsygirl said:


> the biggest thing i think, is to not brush it often ! i only brush my horses tail at horse shows. ive also heard that m-t-g works really well.



I found the opposite to be true. I had judges asking and/or checking if my horses had a fake tail at every show especially in Grooming and Showmanship where it was illegal. I would brush my horse's tail every day starting with a bit of show sheen and working from the bottom to the top in 1 inch sections. I still do that to this day with my paint gelding and his tail is starting to become long and thick as well. I've been working with a girl in 4-H to show him in August and his tail is the least of our worries. Just has to grow longer since I was cutting it shorter for trail riding through swamps.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

My palomino when she goes #1 she squats and her tinkle goes backwards onto the bottom 4 inches of her tail :-( Hard to keep it clean. I can't bag it because the flies are really bad. No wonder it's always filthy! I don't show her though so it's okay. I'll wash it when I want to show her off.

Wonder if I should spray the end of it with some sort of water (urine) repellant?


----------



## sirgalahadkem (Apr 24, 2012)

SpiritLifter said:


> My palomino when she goes #1 she squats and her tinkle goes backwards onto the bottom 4 inches of her tail :-( Hard to keep it clean. I can't bag it because the flies are really bad. No wonder it's always filthy! I don't show her though so it's okay. I'll wash it when I want to show her off.
> 
> Wonder if I should spray the end of it with some sort of water (urine) repellant?



Showsheen should help. It's a silicone based product that coats the hair


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

sirgalahadkem said:


> Showsheen should help. It's a silicone based product that coats the hair



I'll try that! Thanks. As you can see by my avatar, I am having success with the mane. Needed help on the tail/tinkle thing.


----------



## sirgalahadkem (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's my paint's tail. I brush it every time I see him as I described above. All it needs is the length back. I was cutting it midway between his hocks and fetlocks since we do a lot of riding through swampland. I keep it in a bag now whenever I go out on those trails. 

This product might help you too! eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice thick tail Sirgala! The tail saver looks fantastic! Cool product! We trail ride through thickets with this one girl I ride with and maybe that's not good for the tail. Might start braiding it on those days I ride with her. The thorn branches would pull a bag off. Would a braid get caught too?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Coconut oil! I used it on my own hair, and the difference is immediate. It's makes the hair softer, thicker, and grow faster. You can just buy a jar of organic coconut oil, massage it into their tail, and rinse out the next day.

We use this stuff:


----------



## sirgalahadkem (Apr 24, 2012)

SpiritLifter said:


> Nice thick tail Sirgala! The tail saver looks fantastic! Cool product! We trail ride through thickets with this one girl I ride with and maybe that's not good for the tail. Might start braiding it on those days I ride with her. The thorn branches would pull a bag off. Would a braid get caught too?


It might get caught too. leave it loose but drown it in show sheen so the plant life can't stick too well!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

sirgalahadkem said:


> This product might help you too! eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Bailing twine works just as good, and it costs A LOT less


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I love your avvie myhoresonador!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Remmington (Apr 29, 2012)

I use the Mane-ly Long Hair, which allows you to brush regularly, and no hair comes out! I swear by this my horse had rubbed part of his mane off and I used theie products and its grown in a quarter in 3 months, i brush with their special brushes too! Its an amazing product, got them at the ohio,eauine affaire but you cam buy on line too! Really stays in the hair long and not oily! Oh the website is thetrophyline.com, I have a fell pony and they have lots of hair , this is the only product I will ever use!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

SpiritLifter said:


> I love your avvie myhoresonador!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks! Thats My Jack Russell, Cheecho. He's the bomb, He turns 2 on wednesday!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

MTG is good stuff. I do agree that you should put it on in the evening because it does seem to attract a lot of sun light. It also makes their tails very shiney


----------



## TeamRoper16 (Apr 30, 2012)

live2ride8 said:


> I show on the hunter jumper circut and it always stand out to me when horses have long healthy shiny tails (haha wow I sound like a creeper) I was wondering if anybody had tips to help a horses tail grow and stay long and thick? I don't want it as thick as horses in the western pleasure ring or anything but I wouldn't mind a little extra volume :wink: And I don't want to buy any kind of fake tail either. Thanks in advanced!


I keep my horses tails in tail bags to keep them from catching it on fences and breaking them up when they swat at flies. And I rarely brush them! I just started using a product called BioMane. I got it off their website biomane.com. You feed it to your horse once a day and I've never had any product work as good as it does. I've used MTG and can't stand the stuff. Every one of my horses rubbed out its mane and tail when I put MTG on them. This BioMane product works amazing though and I've got all my horses on it now. I'm getting a couple inches a month and their mane and tail are so much healthier and fuller. It will for sure get your horses tail growing and I think it would help with the little extra volume you want.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all your helpful comments!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

Watering your horses tail with the hose for 15 minutes a day will really help! Water makes horses hair grow fast! Especially if its cold outside because it will give your horses tail goosebumps which makes it grow really fast


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I almost never brush my horses' tails; it leads to breakage. I wash them with Mane 'n Tail shampoo and conditioner every 1-2 weeks and spray on their detangler when it's dry, then comb my fingers through it. Bagging it helps as well, but I don't take the time to bag it that often.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I find MTG to be too oily as it attracts dirt too much that sticks to the tail. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## BarrelRacer182 (May 2, 2012)

I use m-t-g on my paint we had to cut his mane his past owner chopped it up so we roahced him and his mane is getting very long and his tail is dragging the ground now  i highly recommend it!


----------

